# Mesquite Burl Kitchen knife



## Texasstate (Mar 11, 2018)

Here you go !!!

Let me know what y’all think

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2018)

OMG !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2018)

@Texasstate Absolutely beautiful Justin! Did you make the pins and what finish did you use?


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2018)

Immaculate! Not sure you could find prettier wood! Chuck


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 11, 2018)

3 coats of Tung and a couple wipe on poly 

No didn’t make the pins bought them at woodcraft.... thanks @Wildthings for calling me out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 12, 2018)

WOWEEEEE now that is a hunk of Texas love right there! sweet job


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice! Now I'm even more excited about that mesquite burl that I got from you!  @Texasstate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 19, 2018)

Had to make his little brother. Will probably keep adding till I get the whole set

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------

